# Sundew in bloom



## MaxC (Jun 13, 2020)

Been putting in yeoman's work keeping my orchids safe. 

Noticed a spike a couple of weeks ago and figured I would let it bloom. Opens sequentially and each bloom only stays open for a handful of hours and then withers. I believe these can self pollinate which explains the short window of being open.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 15, 2020)

That is really cute! I need a sundew in my area. I have several butterworts.


----------



## troy (Jun 15, 2020)

Wow, I've never seen a sundew flower, thanks for posting!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 28, 2020)

How gorgeous! I have several species now that have bloomed, but my favorite is my pink blooming capensis. I know, it's basic, but the spike of flowers is dainty and bright!


----------

